# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Rosés right for the season

## Bart -my real name-

*Rosés right for the season*http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifest...497_story.html

*By Dave McIntyre, Dave McIntyre Jun 11, 2013 05:19 PM EDT
The Washington Post 
Published: June 11E-mail the writer*Like many Francophiles, my wife and I once dreamed of living in Provence. So when we surrendered to reality and put down roots in suburban Maryland, we created a slice of southern France in our garden with a patchwork garrigue of lavender, rosemary and thyme. This time of year, with flowers in bloom, the lavender buds taking on the first faint tint of purple and the mercury soaring, the tableau lacks only one thing (other than the Mediterranean): a chilled bottle of rosé.
Rosé is the ultimate hot-weather wine: light, refreshing and easy to enjoy by itself or with a wide variety of summery foods. It partners especially well with salads and dishes with Mediterranean flavors of olives, capers, anchovies and garlic. Its great for patio or sidewalk dining, and it should be on the summer wine lists of Mediterranean and casual restaurants  anything beyond the steakhouse. 



Wine lovers should always have at least one bottle chilling in the refrigerator throughout the summer.




Rosé has become increasingly popular in the United States over the past five years or so, but several misperceptions still linger.
First, this is not your fathers white zinfandel. Those slightly sweet blush wines that were the rage in the 1980s and 90s were essentially soda with a kick. They gave rosé a bad name among wine lovers and made people think that pink means sweet. Good rosés are dry.
Another misperception: Color signals quality. A bright, cherry-red rosé is not necessarily better than one with a pale salmon hue. A more reliable indicator is where the wine hails from: New World rosés tend to be riper and juicier than their European counterparts. Theyre also fruitier and less acidic.

A decade ago I complained on my blog that oenogeeks turned up their noses at rosé as being unworthy of their attention. Todays vinoscenti love rosé and will talk your ear off about how its made. Heres all you need to know: Rosé is made by removing the unfermented juice of red grapes from the skins before it takes on too much color.
(All grapes are white inside; the color of red wine comes from macerating the juice on the grape skins.) 
The winemaker might have grown those grapes for rosé and harvested them before they reached optimal ripeness to preserve acidity and freshness in the wine. That is what I call an intentional rosé. They often age well and might even improve two or three years after the vintage.
On the other hand, many rosés are essentially a byproduct of the winemakers efforts to produce a concentrated red wine. A popular technique to extract more pigment and flavor from grape skins is to bleed off free-run juice before a long maceration and fermentation. That increases the ratio of skins (read: color) to juice in the red wine. Many wineries discarded the extra juice until they realized they could ferment it and sell it as rosé. This technique is often called saignee, a French word that sounds much more romantic than bled off.
A wine snob might insist on drinking an intentional rosé. But really, why be snobbish about such a casual quaff? Good juice, skillfully handled, will make good wine. 
It might sustain your Mediterranean fantasy  at least until the humidity and mosquitoes chase you indoors.
McIntyre blogs at dmwineline.com. On Twitter: @dmwine.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

*5 rosés to try*



http://www.washingtonpost.com/lifest...497_story.html

*By Dave McIntyre, Dave McIntyre Jun 11, 2013 05:14 PM EDT
The Washington Post 
Published: June 11*


*Recommendations* 
★★★Exceptional  ★★Excellent ★Very Good
Prices are approximate, and the wines listed below may be available at additional locations. Check Winesearcher.com to verify availability, or ask a favorite wine store to order through a distributor.


Here are selections from France, Austria, California and Washington that will slake your thirst this summer. In recent weeks Ive recommended rosés from Spain and Greece. You can also find tasty rosés from Virginia, Maryland and elsewhere; remember, rosé may have a traditional home around the Mediterranean, but good rosé can be made anywhere.
_ D.M._ 

*Domaine du Dragon, Grande Cuvee 2012* 
★★★
_Cotes de Provence, France, $15_ 
Pale and translucent, this is a traditional Provence rosé. We are conditioned to think that depth of color equals depth of flavor, and vice versa. But this wine will disprove that theory. Subtle and complex, it will command your attention and will reward it, as well.
Dionysus: Available in the District at Cork & Fork, De Vinos, Whole Foods Market (Foggy Bottom, Tenleytown), Wagshals Market. Available in Maryland at Balduccis, Bradley Food & Beverage, Cork & Fork, Georgetown Square Beer & Wine in Bethesda; the Bottle Shop in North Potomac; Finewine.com in Gaithersburg. Available in Virginia at Balduccis (Alexandria, McLean), Cellar to Table in Richmond, Chain Bridge Cellars in McLean, Foods of All Nations and Wine Guild in Charlottesville, Unwined (Alexandria, Belleview), Whole Foods Market (Alexandria, Arlington, Charlottesville, Vienna); on the list at Hamiltons at First & Main in Charlottesville.

*Bouchaine, Rockin H Vineyard, Rosé of Syrah, 2012* 
★★1 / 2 
_Sonoma Coast, Calif., $23_ 
A single-vineyard rosé is unusual. This one is hands-down delicious, vibrant and, yes, rockin.
M Touton Selection: Available in the District at Ace Beverage, Cork & Fork, MacArthur Beverages, Morris Miller Wine & Liquor; on the list at Equinox. Available in Maryland at Old Farm Liquors in Frederick; on the list at Acacia in Frederick. Available in Virginia at Foods of All Nations in Charlottesville, the Vineyard in McLean.

*Mittelbach T-Zweigelt Rosé 2012* 
★★1 / 2 
_Neideroesterreich, Austria, $14_ 
This zesty rosé of zweigelt, Austrias signature red grape, is among my favorites every year. The 2012 may be the best yet. It features melon flavors kissed with citrus. I drank it so fast, I forgot to take notes. It is offered by the glass at several casual restaurants in Northern Virginia.
KW Selection; Simon N Cellars in the District and southern Virginia; Prestige in Maryland; Select in Northern Virginia. Available in the District at Calvert Woodley; on the list at Vidalia. Available in Virginia at Balduccis (Alexandria, McLean); Ellwood Thompsons Local Market and J. Emerson Fine Wines & Cheese in Richmond; Grateful Red Wine & Gift Shop in Arlington; the Wine Shop at Js Gourmet in Front Royal; Le Tastevin Fine Wines in Alexandria; Market Street Wineshop and Wine Warehouse in Charlottesville; Red, White & Bleu in Falls Church; Unwined (Alexandria, Belleview); various Wegmans and Whole Foods Market locations; Wine Cabinet in Reston.

*Chateau Montaud 2012* 
★★
_Cotes de Provence, France, $12_ 
Its delightful not just because it is widely available in the traditional Provencal bottle. This is just tasty, gulpable summer fun. 
M Touton Selection: Widely available in the District, Maryland and Virginia.

*Charles & Charles Rosé 2012* 
★★
_Columbia Valley, Wash., $13_ 
Heres a full-bore New World rosé that is not shy about showing its fruit. It will appeal to skeptics who might have wondered what rosé is all about.
Republic National in the District; Roanoke Valley in Virginia: Available in the District at AB Liquors, Circle Wine & Liquor, De Vinos, Lions Fine Wine & Spirits, Manhattan Market, Rodmans, Yes! Organic Market (Petworth). Available in Virginia at Aldie Peddler; Ashburn Wine Shop; Grand Cru and Grateful Red Wine & Gift Shop in Arlington; Red, White & Bleu in Falls Church; Out of Site Wines in Vienna; Whole Foods Market (Alexandria, Arlington, Vienna). On the list at Fire Works Pizza (Arlington, Leesburg); Lyon Hall and Screwtop Wine Bar in Arlington; Monroes in Alexandria; Quattro Pizza Shop in Aldie.

----------


## JEK

Seen in Noe Valley

----------


## katva

Thanks for this, Bart!  I love the du Dragon, and was happy to find it at our local gourmet shop out here in the Shen. Valley.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

I only posted this because JEK seemed to be shirking his rose posting responsibilities!

----------


## MIke R

love Rose in the summer....du Dragon is nice

my grandfather would have beaten me with a broomstick if he ever saw me drinking a rose....

----------


## JEK

Mine too.

----------


## GramChop

Lookie there...I learned something new today. Thanks, Bart!

----------


## Rosemary

Thank you for these selections.  It will be nice to branch out, especially at these nice prices. Whispering Angel is in the fridge.  I'm tempted to mull the stuff - 52 degrees, blowing like crazy, raining, and I have a fire in the fireplace.

----------


## MIke R

this weather sucks

----------


## Dennis

This just arrived in my email today from one of our favorite restaurants. 


Join Us
for our Rosé Wine Dinner
June 26th @6:30 PM

Bistro Campagne's
Rosé Wine Dinner


,
Hello Bistro Campagne Fans!

     In celebration of the long awaited summer season, we are proud to announce our 6 course Rosé wine dinner on Wednesday, June 26th 
at 6:30 pm, sponsored by our good friends at Vintage/Winebow. 
     The focus on the dinner will be to highlight the vast array of Rosé styles throughout several different regions of France, including a light and citrusy Loire valley Rosé, a full bodied and concentrated Tavel, and a well balanced, faintly sweet effervescent wine from Savoie. 
     Jim Sahs from Vintage/Winebow will be on site to discuss the wines and pairings that Chef Adam Dittmer has put together. Reservations are required as space is very limited. Hope to see you there!

NV Gruet Rosé, New Mexico, USA
Amuse Bouche

2012 Domaine des Corbillieres Pinot Noir, Touraine
Arugula salad, grape tomato dressing, brioche


2012 Domaine de Fontsainte, Corbieres Gris de Gris 
Scallop, fennel


2012 Château Thivin Beaujolais Rosé
Pork, rainbow chard, fingerling potato, peach jus


2012 Château de Trinquevedel Rosé, Tavel
Lamb, eggplant confit, rosemary


NV Bernard Rondeau, Bugey Cerdon, Rosé, Savoie
    Drop biscuit, rhubarb puree, strawberry



$65 per person plus tax and gratuity


Please call 773-271-6100 for reservations

Location Title 4518 N. Lincoln Ave. Chicago, Illinois 60625 773.271.6100
Ongoing weekly specials and events 
Tuesdays:  All you can eat mussels night.  $18 served with choice of oignon or pomme frites 


Wednesday:  3 course Prix Fixe for $33, menu changes weekly!  Add wine pairings (3 glasses) for an additional $15


Saturday and Sunday:  Brunch is open from 11am to 2 pm


Sunday Evenings:  Jazz vocalist/pianist performance by Elizabeth Doyle, June 16th and 30th, July 14th and 28th  
Forward this email

This email was sent to @gmail.com by tfbistro@gmail.com |  
Update Profile/Email Address | Instant removal with SafeUnsubscribe™ | Privacy Policy.
Bistro Campagne | 4518 N. Lincoln Ave. | Chicago | IL | 60625

----------

